

Ask HN: Good books and resources about computer simulations. - TeMPOraL

Hi HN,<p>Computer simulations - things like flocking algorithms, cellular automatas, CFD, Monte Carlo methods, etc. - seem to be an useful tool for understanding and solving real-life problems.<p>Could you reccommend some good books and/or other resources about computer simulations? Something that would help to learn how to choose a proper type, design a simulation for given problem, what to look at, how to validate it and what are the common pitfalls to avoid. I know that every type of simulation has some extensive literature about it, however I've never seen anything more general so far.<p>Thanks!
======
glimcat
How about this?

<http://sip.clarku.edu/3e/tableofcontents.html>

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-
listing/0805377581/condition=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-
listing/0805377581/condition=used)

~~~
TeMPOraL
Thanks! That's what I was looking for :).

